# Talon pipe bowl



## RelicRaker (Jul 24, 2017)

Dug this today... 19thC pipe bowl, larger than most, with talon motif.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 24, 2017)

How very fun!


----------



## botlguy (Jul 27, 2017)

That's nice.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks! It sure surprised me.


----------

